# My Low Tech Scapers Tanks



## Andy D (8 Sep 2016)

Hi All!

I have taken down four of my tanks and replaced them with two Dennerle Scapers tanks. I will also be setting up two Wabi-Kusa shortly.

TANK 1

This is purely a shrimp tank. Currently housing about 20 Red Cherry Shrimp. I will add some more (most likely Red Crystal Shrimp) once it is a bit more mature.

Tank - Dennerle Scapers Tank 50 litres - 45cm x 36cm x 31cm (LxHxD)
Filtration - Fluval Nano internal
Lighting - Superfish IQ43 LED (will add a second at some point)
Substrate - Cat Litter
Hardscape - Lava Rock and Pear Tree branches
Flora - Anubias & 'Moss' Balls
Fauna - Red Cherry Shrimp











TANK 2

This houses my Betta. Where the shrimp tank is mainly rock and little in the way of plants, this one is wood and will hopefully be a nice jungle style. I have re-used all of the plants which need a little TLC to get them back to their best. 

Tank - Dennerle Scapers Tank 50 litres - 45cm x 36cm x 31cm (LxHxD)
Filtration - Fluval Nano internal
Lighting - 2 x Superfish IQ43 LED
Heating - Rena Smart heater
Substrate - Tropica soil
Hardscape - Pear Tree branches
Flora - Bolbitis, Anubias, Bucephelandra, Sagittaria, Moss (Java I think) and various Crypts.
Fauna - Betta Splendens









(Apologies for the pictures. I find that the iPhone (5s) seems to squish them a little).


----------



## Manisha (9 Sep 2016)

Lovely update photos Andy ☺

Why did you use cat litter in the first tank?

Will you sagittaria stay low in low light?


----------



## Andy D (9 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> Lovely update photos Andy ☺



Thanks!



Manisha said:


> Why did you use cat litter in the first tank?



Simply because I like the way the colour matches that of the lava rock.



Manisha said:


> Will you sagittaria stay low in low light?



Probably not but I am not too fussed about this as I want a jungle effect after all. If it gets too unruly I will trim it or replace it.


----------



## Nelson (9 Sep 2016)

Both look great .


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Sep 2016)

Nice scapes Andy.


----------



## woodster (9 Sep 2016)

Both are really nice, which cat litter did you use, I really like the colour of it, cheers Mark.


----------



## Andy D (9 Sep 2016)

woodster said:


> Both are really nice, which cat litter did you use, I really like the colour of it, cheers Mark.



THIS stuff. Be aware it needs a LOT of rinsing!


----------



## woodster (9 Sep 2016)

Thanks for that


----------



## Manisha (9 Sep 2016)

I bought a bag of that also, hoping to use it in a scape to contrast with San Sui Stone but wasn't brave enough... wish I had because yours looks so good


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Sep 2016)

Hi Andy, Great start on both scapes looking forward to your updates.  I love the jungle look one of my fave looks. Is that H pin on the top of the DW wicked looking plant once established and will give shade to the Anubias below. And that will be one happy Betta

I Cannot wait to see your Wabi-Kusa , Any Q just ask mate


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Sep 2016)

Love that second tank  imo the first tank would benefit greatly from a tonne of moss, to age the rocks and help out the shrimp


----------



## Andy D (15 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Andy, Great start on both scapes looking forward to your updates.  I love the jungle look one of my fave looks.



Thanks Roy!



Greenfinger2 said:


> Is that H pin on the top of the DW wicked looking plant once established and will give shade to the Anubias below.



No mate. It's Bolbitis. 



Greenfinger2 said:


> I Cannot wait to see your Wabi-Kusa , Any Q just ask mate



Thanks! Pretty sure I'm gonna be asking.


----------



## Andy D (15 Sep 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> imo the first tank would benefit greatly from a tonne of moss, to age the rocks and help out the shrimp



You are right.  It definitely needs more greenery and maybe some smaller rocks. It is very much a work in progress. What moss would you recommend?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Sep 2016)

Hi Andy, Bolbitis Nice 

Sorry to but in on the Moss on the Rock Fiss fiss and more fiss


----------



## Andy D (15 Sep 2016)

Cheers Roy. 

Am I gonna need to tie that on?


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Sep 2016)

Andy D said:


> You are right.  It definitely needs more greenery and maybe some smaller rocks. It is very much a work in progress. What moss would you recommend?



I love weeping moss, or Xmas; but even Java would look fab imo. Love those scapers tanks, wish I'd had the chance to set mine up when I had one...ended up moving it on


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Sep 2016)

Andy D said:


> Cheers Roy.
> 
> Am I gonna need to tie that on?



Hi Andy, As its lava rock you can just poke the moss in the holes and it will spread out from there


----------



## Andy D (16 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Andy, As its lava rock you can just poke the moss in the holes and it will spread out from there



I was hoping you were going to say that!


----------



## tim (17 Sep 2016)

Andy D said:


> Cheers Roy.
> 
> Am I gonna need to tie that on?


If you can remove the lava rock Andy, Fissidens attaches well if you chop/blend it up with a little water, spread it over the rocks and give it a few weeks emersed, great coverage form a small amount of moss, great tanks btw look forward to watching them progress.


----------



## Andy D (17 Sep 2016)

If I didn't have shrimp in the tank already I would just drain it and then use the DSM to attach the moss. This may still be the best option. The pain with this is going to be getting the shrimp out and keeping them somewhere else. 

I could remove the rocks but I am slightly reluctant as I just got them in a position I like...

What if I drop the water level to uncover most of the rock and stuff small bits of moss in all the crevices? Is it simply gonna float off when I fill the tank back up?

I can picture it now covered in moss and think it would look great.


----------



## Nelson (17 Sep 2016)

You could just tie it on small pieces of lava.Then place on the rocks and let it spread.


----------



## Andy D (17 Sep 2016)

I was thinking about doing this too. I have plenty of rock I can break into small enough pieces.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Sep 2016)

Hi Andy, Neil's idea is a great one I had a rethink if you just push the moss into the holes the shrimp would probably pull it out again


----------



## dw1305 (17 Sep 2016)

Hi all,





Andy D said:


> What if I drop the water level to uncover most of the rock and stuff small bits of moss in all the crevices? Is it simply gonna float off when I fill the tank back up?


I think you can do this. I think most of it should stay put.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andy D (17 Sep 2016)

Thanks All!

Plan A - drop the water level and stuff the moss into crevices.

Plan B - tie it to small pieces of rock

Plan C - combine plans A & B


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Sep 2016)

Hi Andy, Plan C best of both worlds and you can see what works best 

Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## Manisha (26 Sep 2016)

...me too, looking great so far (probably be a little time before updates ready?!)


----------



## Andy D (27 Sep 2016)

Well, I have some Fissidens.  

It was supposed to be in the tank by now but other things have got in the way so it is currently sat in a jug of water. Hopefully be able to get it in on Friday at the latest.


----------



## Andy D (3 Oct 2016)

Fissidens added:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Oct 2016)

Hi Andy, looking good


----------



## Andy D (6 Oct 2016)

Added some Lilaeopsis:


----------



## Andy D (12 Oct 2016)

A video of the Betta tank. 
Completed unedited so apologies in advance!


----------



## Andy D (12 Oct 2016)

The Shrimp tank. 

Also unedited.


----------



## Aqua360 (12 Oct 2016)

Betta tank is sweet!


----------



## BexHaystack (14 Jan 2017)

Hey Andy, how are these tanks going? And how are the filters working out for you? I am planning on using the Scapers Flow filter but not sure if it will provide high enough flow. Wondering how your Fluval filters are keeping up? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (14 Jan 2017)

The tanks are going well. Very slow growth but that is to be expected. I am having to move at the end of this month so the Betta tank is coming down and maybe the shrimp tank too until I can be sure where they will be going at the new address. 
The filters do a good job but they are not being put under much demand. In a higher energy set-up I am not sure they would have enough oomph. I have not been able to run them at full whack and put them to the test as the Betta would not like the flow and in the shrimp tank it is not really needed. 
When I set the tank back up I am considering going down the high tech route in at least one of them so they may get a more thorough test then but to be honest I would like to try a Scapers filter as I see a lot of good feedback for them. 
The one negative is that will very little media they do need cleaning every other week. (Although that does not take long).


----------



## Andy D (25 May 2017)

Just to put a close to this thread. Both tanks were taken down in Feb due to moving house.

I have a shrimp tank and 1 scapers tank running currently. Will start a thread about those at some point soon...


----------



## Nigel95 (25 May 2017)

Nice rocks & tank mate


----------

